# Moving to the UK with hubby and baby



## Bex13 (Jun 13, 2010)

Hi,
I am a US citizen married to a UK citizen. Our baby is 5 months old born here in the US. We are planning on moving to UK in August and I am applying for my settlement visa. I have so many questions...

1) Does the baby require a visa even though his father is British? We are getting him a US passport, should I go to the embassy and get him a UK one as well?

2) Will my baby and I both get NHS numbers? I plan on working once I find something. I can work on a settlement visa, right?

3) I am sure I have more questions but this is good for now. I plan on hanging here quite a bit as you all are a wealth of knowledge.

Thanks!


----------



## izzysmum04 (Nov 26, 2007)

Bex13 said:


> Hi,
> I am a US citizen married to a UK citizen. Our baby is 5 months old born here in the US. We are planning on moving to UK in August and I am applying for my settlement visa. I have so many questions...
> 
> 1) Does the baby require a visa even though his father is British? We are getting him a US passport, should I go to the embassy and get him a UK one as well?
> ...


*Firstly welcome to the forum. To answer your questions:

1. No, your baby will not need a visa, only his British passport

2. Once you arrive here on your settlement visa, you just need to go to your local GP or Primary Care Trust and register. They will assign you an NHS no. Can't remember how long it took, as it's been too long ago since I did that. Yes, you can work on a settlement visa.

Hope that helps. Again, welcome!*


----------



## Bex13 (Jun 13, 2010)

izzysmum04 said:


> *Firstly welcome to the forum. To answer your questions:
> 
> 1. No, your baby will not need a visa, only his British passport
> 
> ...


Thank you very very much! This place is better than any government agency


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

One you register with a GP - a painless process requiring filling in a simple form (take something with your address on, such as rental agreement, council tax or utility bill, as they may want to check you actually live in their catchment area). Passports will also help, as they give a proof that you are a resident, not a visitor. While it takes a while for your NHS medical card to come through (a couple weeks may be), you can see your doctor straightaway after registration and get your prescriptions filled etc. You don't need to wait for your card.


----------



## izzysmum04 (Nov 26, 2007)

*You are very welcome, Bex! Good luck with the move! x*


----------



## Wanna Be Brit (Jun 18, 2010)

I have a similar question. I wanted to know how i would be able to take my 4 month daughter who was born in Pakistan along with me to UK. I have registered as a British national by descent (thru my mom who is also a Brit national) but received the nationality once my daughted was already born. So i know i cant transfer my nationality to her.

/how would i be able to take her along with me? Would it be a visit visa or is there some other category? and how long does it generally take?




izzysmum04 said:


> *Firstly welcome to the forum. To answer your questions:
> 
> 1. No, your baby will not need a visa, only his British passport
> 
> ...


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Wanna Be Brit said:


> I have a similar question. I wanted to know how i would be able to take my 4 month daughter who was born in Pakistan along with me to UK. I have registered as a British national by descent (thru my mom who is also a Brit national) but received the nationality once my daughted was already born. So i know i cant transfer my nationality to her.
> 
> /how would i be able to take her along with me? Would it be a visit visa or is there some other category? and how long does it generally take?


British citizenship by descent can only be transmitted one generation (from your mother to you), so you cannot transfer to your baby, regardles of when you received your nationality. After living in UK for 3 years as a family, you can apply to register her as British citizen otherwise than by descent: 
UK Border Agency | Children born abroad to parents who are British by descent and who are now living in the United Kingdom - section 3(5) application
Do check the requirements, as rules are complicated. Also find out about implications of acquiring British citizenship on her Pakistani nationality (it should normally be ok).
For the present, as a Pakistani national, she will need a visitor's visa (entry clearance), which you must apply at the British High Commission before your trip through the visa processing agent, Gerry's UK Visa Information - Home Page
Processing time for a visitor's visa varies between consulates, but generally most applications are processed within 3 weeks. You can look up the details on Gerry's site.


----------

